# Um..help? Confused...



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Yesterday I came home to find a ginger cat (very well-cared for and with a collar, so clearly not a stray) in my house as well as my own male (neutered) cat. This other cat was being extremely loving to me and him, and there was a lot of bum-sniffing going on between the two cats, and much purring.

I've just come home and found the ginger cat here again, and when I evicted him/her, (s)he was rolling around outside and sticking his/her bum in the air. (S)he also had a very good go at forcing his/her way back through the cat flap again. So now I'm wondering if this is a female cat in heat, as it seems to fit the descriptions other people have given.

My cat Timothy is an ex-rescue cat, who was neutered about 4 months ago as an adult (organised by the rescue centre). I have an infra-red cat flap, and this other cat clearly doesn't have a sensor for it, so it looks like Timothy's letting him/her in. Should I be worried about this? Should I be blocking off the catflap completely and keeping my cat in? I'd hate for him not to have been 'properly' neutered, and this to result in another cat getting pregnant. Or am I just worrying unecessarily, and my cat having friends (and sometimes bringing them home) is perfectly normal?

Any help or advice would be very much welcomed. Thanks.

Jacqui


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Why not get hold of the other cat and decide what sex it is?

Liz


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

my cats take home a friend shes only a baby and a female she comes in and plays with them then goes off out again xx


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

lizward said:


> Why not get hold of the other cat and decide what sex it is?
> 
> Liz


I actually hadn't thought of this - being a new-ish cat owner I've never needed to sex a cat. However, I've just checked out the sticky in this forum, so have some idea what I'm looking for now. Thanks. Obviously if this other cat is male I can relax.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much anyway. The chances of your boy still being able to do the deed are not all that high and if the girl is free ranging, as she obviously is, she is going to get pregnant anyway. You have no reason to feel any guilt.

Liz


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't worry for your own cat. However, would you not consider speaking to the other cat's owners to see if they would not be willing to get her spayed.? This might mean one less litter of unwanted kittens. See it as your civic duty for the benefit of catkind.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

can understand your point 'cos at one time we were overrun by poor neglected stray cats, we did our best for them, but in the end we were soooo overrun the neighbourhood had to get the warden to collect them all, we hate to imagine what happened to most of them, so understand your point!!!!!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

If you know who the owner is, i'd have a word about spaying, i'd probably go on and on for ages lol 

If you don't then i'd attach a note in her collar (if she has one).

Poor girl, it seems people don't seem to care


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Just because cat has a collar on, sadly does not mean they are not strays, she may be lost or abandoned 

I would suggest you call a local cat rescue and explain situation. If they think she may be pregnant, they will hopefully pick her up and spay her. If owners genuinely care ... and in my opinion they can't if she is indeed intact and straying, they can look for her and claim her back .... hopefully neutered


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Depends whether they want to risk a law suit or not. 

Liz


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Just because cat has a collar on, sadly does not mean they are not strays, she may be lost or abandoned
> 
> I would suggest you call a local cat rescue and explain situation. If they think she may be pregnant, they will hopefully pick her up and spay her. If owners genuinely care ... and in my opinion they can't if she is indeed intact and straying, they can look for her and claim her back .... hopefully neutered


They may pick her up but they wont spay her until after they've had her for the min 2 weeks, if the owners then have not claimed her after that they will decide on which is best depending on if shes pregnant and how far along.

If they dont wait the required time its classed as criminal damage x


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> They may pick her up but they wont spay her until after they've had her for the min 2 weeks, if the owners then have not claimed her after that they will decide on which is best depending on if shes pregnant and how far along.
> 
> If they dont wait the required time its classed as criminal damage x


Not true that it's criminal damage. There is no law nor any precedent regarding a spay as damage. They do wait to find owners, but not due to any law. Death or injury is classed as illegal, spaying isn't in either of these categories.

If anything it would go to civil court, not criminal, but I doubt it would get far. 
I have yet to see a case successfully prosecuted using a spay as damage. People have claimed there is cases where it has happened but I have never ever seen any proof of such a case, and something which set a precedent would be publicised. They are trap neuter release programmer in many countries also, so spaying as damage is not a widespread belief.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

All our local rescues, rspca, cpl and some of the smaller private run ones have all had notices to say that they MUST wait the full 2 weeks otherwise they can be sued for criminal damage. I'm not sure when and I've not seen them myself but after ringing round for someone who'd found a stray, advertised in the local paper etc and no one came forward so wanted them spayed but was on a low income so was hoping for a spay voucher to help with the costs and they all said the same thing that they had the vouchers but couldn't provide unless she advertised him on certain sites that they can check for 2 weeks before they are allowed to give the voucher out x


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

It hasn't, and will never happen though  it's not a criminal offense, you dint even have to report if you run over a cat I dint think, but they cover their backs as they don't need the hassle. Civilly there is no monetary loss that would be considered.
Stupid iPhone making don't dint!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> It hasn't, and will never happen though  it's not a criminal offense, you dint even have to report if you run over a cat I dint think, but they cover their backs as they don't need the hassle. Civilly there is no monetary loss that would be considered.
> Stupid iPhone making don't dint!


Yeah I figured it was more of a covering their backs but I was kinda more assuming that if they've been told that that they will definately not spay until the 2 weeks are up which if say the cats already 3 weeks pregnant then it would mean it would be 5 weeks by the time they would be willing to spay even if they picked her up today which would probably lead them to leave her to have the kittens x


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

lizward said:


> Depends whether they want to risk a law suit or not.
> 
> Liz


law suit about what?


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

The ginger cat came back again yesterday evening, and I managed to establish that she definitely is female. If she's back again tonight, I think attaching a note to her collar might be a good idea - I assume if I sellotape it on to her collar it can't hurt her? I've never seen her before this week - I know she doesn't belong to any of my immediate neighbours.

If she comes back again over the next couple of days with the note still attached and no response, I guess giving the local vets or rescue centre a ring might be a good idea - it might be my imagination but I think she doesn't look as good as when I first saw her on Sunday. Hopefully she's not wandered too far and got herself lost. As far as I can see there aren't any 'lost' posters up around the area.

Jacqui


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> They may pick her up but they wont spay her until after they've had her for the min 2 weeks, if the owners then have not claimed her after that they will decide on which is best depending on if shes pregnant and how far along.
> 
> If they dont wait the required time its classed as criminal damage x


which is exactly why i would lie and say kitty belongs to me and i want her spayed asap


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Shayden said:


> which is exactly why i would lie and say kitty belongs to me and i want her spayed asap


I am so gonna soo yoo.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I am so gonna soo yoo.


lets be realistic tho... you bring in a cat to the vet... give them a random name and address.. get kitty spayed for free (theres not of schemes out there) .... tie a letter to her collar and see where we go from there  if the note is still there then obviously theres an issue... if the note is gone.... then she has an owner.. but at least no more unwanted kittys


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Seriously, anyone who sues someone for neutering (forward slash HELPING your cat to live a better life which you failed to do) their cat is a tool.

And a poor tool spending all their money on a pointless solicitor.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Seriously, anyone who sues someone for neutering (forward slash HELPING your cat to live a better life which you failed to do) their cat is a tool.
> 
> And a poor tool spending all their money on a pointless solicitor.


True but then most people who happily let their cats out unspayed and then go "oh my she's pregnant didn't know that could happen!" are usually living in a world of their own anyway so I wouldn't put it past some people!

Yes accidents happen and indoor cats can escape etc etc but there really are people out there that would see it as another easy way to make £££ :confused5:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

I really don't know who you lot think you are :crazy:

If you really want to help straying/ lost/ un neutered cats you don't go on a vigilanty telling people to go get them neutered :001_huh: :
You exhaust every possible option before hand, note on collar, you contact vets, RSPCA, you put up posters, notes in any local shops etc!

If you felt that strongly about unneutered moggys.......
:cornut:You get a group of like minded people....you find a sponsor, you get leaflets, posters about neutering made, you visit local vets, shops, [email protected], colleges, schools, community centres, local councils.......:cornut:

But I feel most on here are all talk & no trousers! 


Hope you manage to find the wee cats owners, she could be a much loved pet!
(yes 'if they loved her she would be neutered'...but we all know that's not always the case)


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

On ignore, so whats the point, but for the benefit of everyone else:

I know a lot about rehoming lost animals, large and small. I have tried my darnedest to find the home a lot of animals, I am unsuccessful about 70% of the time. People just dont care.

A wandering cat, unspayed/neutered, in in danger. Both to itself and other cats. Luckily I have never found a unfixed wandering cat, but if i did, it would be neutered before going home.


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Just to update you all, the ginger cat did come back that night (about 2-3 weeks ago), and I attached a note to her collar asking the owners if the cat was neutered, as she seemed to be acting like she was in heat. I suggested they contacted their vet to get this done and prevent unwanted pregnancy risks.

I didn't see her again until she wandered into the house earlier tonight. She has a shaved patch on her belly (although she wouldn't let me look any closer), so I'm really hoping that the owners might actually have responded!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

She has a shaved patch on her belly (although she wouldn't let me look any closer), so I'm really hoping that the owners might actually have responded![/QUOTE]

Hopefully good news.


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

That does sound like good news - well done for acting! Hopefully that'll be another litter of unwanted kittens avoided.


----------

